# Sondors Rockstar?? FS Bafang Ultra Max Ebike



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Interesting. A FS Bafang Ultra Max EBike with a 48V 21ah battery from Sondors. https://shop.sondors.com/pages/rockstar


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

$2500 is reasonable.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

Seems like it could fill the gap from expensive high-end to low end junk. Looks like it could be nice for someone that wants to get into the sport with out a lot of money. 

Sent from my BV9800Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Do they have different sizes or is it one size fits all?


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

singletrackmack said:


> Do they have different sizes or is it one size fits all?


Unfortunately it's one size fits all.


----------



## OMEGANOX (Dec 2, 2004)

Will definitely put some pressure on Frey and Luna.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

JVG1967 said:


> Interesting. A FS Bafang Ultra Max EBike with a 48V 21ah battery from Sondors.


Had a closer look, Definitely NOT a Bafang Ultra. Not even clear it's a Bafang. If it is, then the M600. Loaded with low end components. Come on a grip shifter! Even Walmart does do them anymore. Ships, maybe, in January.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Old & Slow said:


> Had a closer look, Definitely NOT a Bafang Ultra. Not even clear it's a Bafang. If it is, then the M600. Loaded with low end components. Come on a grip shifter! Even Walmart does do them anymore. Ships, maybe, in January.


Don't go by the render, the specs have changed since then. The motor is a Bafang Ultra with a 48V 21ah Battery. Has about 1250 watts. They have also changed the freewheel and grip shifter to an 11 speed cassette and thumb shifter. Price is now $2599.00 with the changes but still a solid value. My concern would be with the low cost shocks and the rear suspension setup.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Most recent pic of the bike


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

It’s not a bike an enthusiast would buy, but it’s certainly a bike a lot of people will buy. Good thing we have those neat class laws to keep things orderly


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

There seems to be a trend by the crowd source folks emerging that think that everyone needs the cheapest possible eBike yet ignoring the fact that there are other elements involved such as modern geometry and gross weight. Bikes like the Rockstar and the proposed FLX weapon are years behind in the first category and go over in the second. So I would agree that they won't be adopted by "enthusiasts" as mentioned. Sondors does have a following of sorts though and perhaps they will be happy to upgrade to this but I would wager none of them will get any benefit out of having a 21Ah battery on board all the time unless they only want to charge it once a month. 

I would guess that bike weighs north of 65lbs. and handles like a pig as it is shown.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Bigwheel said:


> There seems to be a trend by the crowd source folks emerging that think that everyone needs the cheapest possible eBike yet ignoring the fact that there are other elements involved such as modern geometry and gross weight. Bikes like the Rockstar and the proposed FLX weapon are years behind in the first category and go over in the second. So I would agree that they won't be adopted by "enthusiasts" as mentioned. Sondors does have a following of sorts though and perhaps they will be happy to upgrade to this but I would wager none of them will get any benefit out of having a 21Ah battery on board all the time unless they only want to charge it once a month.
> 
> I would guess that bike weighs north of 65lbs. and handles like a pig as it is shown.


Definitely not an elite trail bike, more of a decent all terrain bike. For the price it will sell and Sondors has a cult following so those people are sure to buy one.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

JVG1967 said:


> Don't go by the render, the specs have changed since then. The motor is a Bafang Ultra with a 48V 21ah Battery. Has about 1250 watts. They have also changed the freewheel and grip shifter to an 11 speed cassette and thumb shifter. Price is now $2599.00 with the changes but still a solid value. My concern would be with the low cost shocks and the rear suspension setup.


This June `20 article by Micah Toll sheds some more light on the motor/controller. Not answered are the components. Would agree its not a class mtb, rather a decent trail bike.

https://electrek.co/2020/06/23/sondors-rockstar-cruiser-lx-bafang-ultra-electric-bike/

Here's another similar priced emtb I'm considering. +/- throughout:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...s-hal-eboost-m600-electric-mountain-bikes.htm


----------

